# should bettas be placed next to each other? is that healthy?



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i have 5 males that sit side by side to each other. they are constantly flaring at each other. im wondering if thats ok, or is that actually stressful on them to feel like they always need to be defensive?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I personally think it's healthy, some don't agree.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have males in divided tanks, they do fine!! I think they actually enjoy it. After a week, my very aggressive Crown Tail male wasn't even flaring much anymore!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I used to have two males by each other. At first they would flare a lot, but after some time they sort of got used to each other and settled down a bit.

I've heard people say it stresses your Bettas and kills them. I disagree. I think your Betta would have to be very weak from the beginning to have that happen.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have males side by side. They get used to it and eventually stop flaring.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 3 tanks with 2 bettas in each with dividers and at first they flare, but after a while they get used to it. Some people think that it's not healthy, but mine are healthy as can be. I tried to move one of them into his own tank and I replaced him with another one and both of the fish missed each other terribly, so I switched them back and now they're happy.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I find it provides them with the enrichment that such an intelligent fish needs provided that they don't get stressed out by eachother's presence. Males and females side by side usually is a good combo for me as they tend to show off without being aggressive.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think it will be fine, maybe if you are worried you could put a plant on that side of the tank to block their view a little.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I think it will be fine, maybe if you are worried you could put a plant on that side of the tank to block their view a little.


 i do that and it does help


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well, i already have a small plant in each ones tank. and yesterday i put a paper plate between one of their tanks to give them a "break" lol, from flaring so much. that didnt help, they still flare constantly even though they cant see any other fish. they swim around alot. maybe their just happy getting out of their "cup"?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Did you just get the fish? I've found that when I buy new fish they do flare all the time but than they basically get used it. They will occasionally flare, but not all the time. You might want to get bigger plants, I have really tall ones on either side of the dividers so they have plenty of room to hide if they get scared or agitated and with tall plants they can't see the other fish as clearly unless they get right up to the divider.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Did you just get the fish? I've found that when I buy new fish they do flare all the time but than they basically get used it. They will occasionally flare, but not all the time. You might want to get bigger plants, I have really tall ones on either side of the dividers so they have plenty of room to hide if they get scared or agitated and with tall plants they can't see the other fish as clearly unless they get right up to the divider.


 
I found the opposite. My new vt never flared. I put him in a smaller container and put him in front of a mirror to get him to flare. Before someone says I'm hurting my fish, I needed him to open all his fins to see if his fin rot was healing!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

yes they are all new fish. i got 5males this week. but im getting a 60 gallon tank tody and am going to divide it up for them. 12 gallons each, with lots of plants and a few other fish as well, corys, maybe some mollies or platys too.
what else would be good with them? 

it will be 60 gallons 
5 male bettas divided into 12 gallons each.
any suggestions on how many and of what in each 12 gallons?


----------

